# Arnolds blueprint



## Metalhead1 (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/arnold-schwarzenegger-blueprint-trainer-main.html

I stumbled upon this routine recently and just started it. It seems to be a good routine so far. Nothing groundbreaking at all or anything new really. Definitely has a lot of reps but that doesnt bother me at all. Ive had to add deads, traps, and more abs as this doesnt have enough or any for that matter. Just posting this up in case someone was looking for something new. Also, im not following the nutrition part it suggests as its just promoting his musclepharm line mostly.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 11, 2014)

yup saw it myself, a lot of the same stuff from his encyclopedia, minus of course his aas regimen


----------



## Jada (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice find metal, nice avi too


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 12, 2014)

Pretty basic...


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 12, 2014)

Jada said:


> Nice find metal, nice avi too


Thanks! That is Mia Malkova for anyone that hasnt seen her talents 



jyoung8j said:


> Pretty basic...


Yeah. Like i mentioned, its nothing groundbreaking. The high rep warm up set for each exercise is new to me, plus the rep range changes weekly. Just a bit different since ive been doing 5x5, 531, and all those for a while


----------

